# grilled meatloaf?



## vagriller (Jul 15, 2006)

Is it possible to grill meatloaf?


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 15, 2006)

I have done meat loaf the traditional way and grilled the leftover slices. Or do you mean like doing a whole meatloaf on the grill? If that is the case, I would do it over indirect heat, and go low and slow.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 15, 2006)

Technically it's possibly to grill almost anything, but why would you want to?

In the case of meatloaf, even though it's really just a big square burger, the thickness of it is what would probably give you trouble.  I'd think the outside would be really dry before the interior was cooked through.


----------



## vagriller (Jul 15, 2006)

Why would you want to? Why does anyone grill anything? For the flavor, and this time of year it makes sense to cook as much as possible outside.


----------



## Gretchen (Jul 15, 2006)

Yes, but using indirect heat, basically using the grill as an oven.


----------



## amber (Jul 15, 2006)

Maybe you could partially bake it, and then throw it on the grill to finish and get that grill flavor.


----------



## SNPiccolo5 (Jul 15, 2006)

Like amber mentioned, you could bake it first and then grill it.  I would make sure to go low and slow, so it doesn't dry out at all, and then just carmelize the outside of it over high heat on the grill.  Sounds delicious though; great idea!

-Tim


----------



## ironchef (Jul 15, 2006)

Depending on how dense you usually make it, I would increase the binding agents. You're talking about baking it first, then slicing it and grilling it right? If you're talking about leaving it whole and cooking it from the raw state, better to just do it in the oven. But I second the indirect method if that's what you want to do. Either that or smoke it.


----------



## RPCookin (Jul 15, 2006)

The one telling reason I can think of for doing it this way is to avoid heating up the house on a hot summer day.  With my Weber gas grill, I can basically do it the same as I would in the oven... put the meat in a loaf pan and cook it on medium indirect till my Thermapen says it's nearly done (usually about an hour in the oven).  Then pour off any excess grease and cover with mushroom soup and sliced green olives and cook for another 20-30 minutes.  I've never tried it on the grill, but it doesn't seem like it would be that hard.


----------



## Lizannd (Jul 15, 2006)

*Yes. You can either do it as one whole meatloaf, in a*

pan using indirect heat or make individually sized meatloaves.  I make small meatloaves about 2 inches thick and cook them on the grill.  I start over direct heat to get them browned and then finish cooking over indirect heat. If your meatloaf mix is very soft you may want to make it a little firmer when you cook it this way as it can be a little difficult to turn and move them.       A camping favorite is to wrap the loaves in aluminum foil,  add some sliced potatoes and onions  and cook  using indirect heat.


----------

